# Honda Paint - Question



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi
I would like to buy Honda snowblower Red paint to touch up some the sides..
so I searched and found this thread that shows the Honda part number for the paint: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/229-honda-touch-up-paint.html

Then I called my local Honda Power dealer and to my surprise they couldn't get of the part numbers to work in the inventory system.. Nothing.. Nada... Maybe no longer available...


As per the thread I quoted apparently these are the parts numbers for Honda paint:
1) Diana Red HON08707-R136 
2) Bright Red HON08707-R8 <<<== Apparently this is the one!
3) Power Red HON08707-R280 


I also found a video in which someone claims the Gloss Sunrise Red - Rustoleum matches the Honda Red on his Motorcycle...

I also found this other thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/12850-touch-up-paint-color-part.html

But no definitive comment if someone has used Rustoelum on a Honda Snowblower..

What have you used to touch up the paint?

Thanks


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Power red is for generators.
Different year blowers are actually slightly different shades/colors of red.
You could bring a metal part off your blower to an automotive paint supply house. They can scan the part/color and do a custom mix. One pint is the smallest amount... Not cheap as red is the most expensive color. This is the best paint for brush touch up as it is thick or unthinned.
What i did was find the closest color red paint i had. Scrape, sand, clean, apply rust inhibiting primer and brush with red paint.
Color match is not perfect, but way better than leaving to rust or having rust grow bigger.
You would think honda has all the shades of red paint for all their expensive power equipment products, but they don't !


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I just found the Honda guide for Oil, Chemicals, Paint and Fuel that clearly shows the part numbers and use:

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/accessories/oils-chemicals-paint-fuel-cans.pdf


and if that ever dissapears I have loaded it to my OneDrive and is public:
http://1drv.ms/ZyX15q


I'll show it to the parts guy, they have to have it!

Yes, I want to take care of the exposed metal to keep rust away.. If I can't I'll just go with Rustoelum or some other heavy-duty paint


----------



## Dedeno (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing. 

I downloaded the Honda guide. I plan to keep my 2013 Honda clean. After only one winter paint scratches did appears... it is unavoidable unfortunately!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POR-15 Hardnose red paint works to.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

So I went to the dealership and even with showing them the Paint Guide they still could not get it to work in the inventory system... seems Honda Canada is not selling paint products, they guy mentioned that probably the import laws changed for aerosol cans but I don't think he knew anything about that... he lied to me when he insisted I didn't need Oil 5-30 but 10-30.. even when I told him the sticker was pretty clear but he invented some story and tried to convince me to use the one he had in stock... (pretty disappointing).

So no go in finding the Honda branded paint in Canada.. I stopped by Home Depot and bought a couple of Red paint that are not close.. I will keep looking and will report back..

I will try to find the POR-15 Hardnose Red paint that Powershift recommended..


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Part# 11-08707-R8. Honda# 2976124

Just bought a can last month from boats.net 

Perfect Match for my 2009 Honda HS928 Snowblower


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I ordered the red and white paint thru boats.net. Probably ground shipping cause it's aerosol. 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed it makes it here... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

So I got the paint...
Somehow they managed to send spray paint via mail to Canada. Not bad!
Now I just have to find the time to do all these projects...


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Excellent thread, exactly what I was looking for!

So how did those work and match up??

Have any pics of the painted areas? Also, what year is your machine that you're painting?


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

For the older HSxx series machines such as HS80 I use Rust-oleum gloss apple red.

There is usually some fading on parts of an older machine so nothing is perfect. This seems to work well with the brighter red that was used on the older Hondas.

If you are not looking for factory original paint but need something close for touch up this works.

There is a picture here on my idler wheel replacement thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-idler-wheel-bushing-bearing-replacement.html


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Part# 11-08707-R8. Honda# 2976124
> 
> Just bought a can last month from boats.net
> 
> Perfect Match for my 2009 Honda HS928 Snowblower


I just picked up a used 2012 HS928TAS and I would like touch up a few scratches . I had no success using either of the two above part numbers on the boats.net website. Did you have to phone them to order the paint?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

snowjoke said:


> I just picked up a used 2012 HS928TAS and I would like touch up a few scratches . I had no success using either of the two above part numbers on the boats.net website. Did you have to phone them to order the paint?


 No, I didn't have a problem ordering the paint directly from boats.net website. Just to clarify, the aforementioned part numbers are for Honda Red Spray Paint. Here's the direct link to the spray paint.

08707-R8 HONDA RED SPRAY R8 CAN (Honda Code 2976124)


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

Freezn. I had no trouble ordering using your link. I forgot to mention that my "new" machine is a Honda 928TAS. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Snowjoke - You're very welcome. I resprayed the discharge chute on my 2009 HS928WAS and the color was a spot on match for the factory paint


----------



## YuCrew (Oct 27, 2017)

Excellent topic and very good info provided by Oracle and Dodge. Perhaps this color comparison between Honda Bright Red and Rustoleum Gloss Apple Red will help someone:


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried to order some and they refunded my money and said they don't ship internationally just the 48 states .. I don't know why the Honda dealers don't sell the paint here in Canada ... grrr


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

kirky2126 said:


> I tried to order some and they refunded my money and said they don't ship internationally just the 48 states .. I don't know why the Honda dealers don't sell the paint here in Canada ... grrr


You can buy a new can of Honda 08707-R8 Red Spray Paint on Ebay. Seller ships to Canada. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-0870...ash=item25e07c2897:g:yysAAOSw4GVZ4Y9y&vxp=mtr


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

The seller wants $28 to ship a can to Canada .. crazy


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

kirky2126 said:


> The seller wants $28 to ship a can to Canada .. crazy


Agreed. I tried to import some a year ago and had similar issues. I got a close-enough match in a rattle can at either a Home Depot or some auto dealer. Can't remember which. 

I've found Honda dealers are largely unsympathetic to some of these parts problems in Canada. I gave up on commercial skids, a Honda cover, etc.

I know our market is smaller, but jeeze, Canucks (Arthur Sicard) invented the snowblower in Quebec if I recall. So a little respect should be due...


----------

